# RecipeDB - First APA Extract



## ben_sa (13/3/11)

First APA Extract  Ale - American Pale Ale  Extract               5 Votes        Brewer's Notes My first extract, after moving from 10 minute boils.Light Crystal grain was steeped at 70.c for 30mins, then added to 10L pot, Along with 1kg of the LDME and made upto 6l total volume.Hop additions as noted, Not sure on the exact AA of my hops, Have a feeling it was slightly higher on the chinook...Has settled now on days 7 and 8 to about 1.010 and will be transferred straight to the keg. No dry hopping (this time)Ill let you know how it tastes!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      0.2 kg TF Crystal     2.5 kg Generic DME - Light       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    20 g Chinook (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     1 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.044 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 38.1 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 17 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## ben_sa (2/5/11)

I remade this receipt again and kegged it today... Only difference was useing Nottingham yeast in place of US05... Kept again at 18-19.C as per usual..

The first difference i noted was it finished quicker than the 05... Was pretty damm clear today and thats after just 7 days, took the 05 about 10-11 days to get to a similar stage.... Settled to 1.010 again for 2.5 days so thought why not!

Does anyone know if i should be expecting much taste difference between the 2? 

ill let you know in 48 hours how it goes. First batch was sensational....


----------



## ben_sa (22/5/11)

Oops, should have read the instruction manual for my new scales, Underhopped this by about 30%....

Was still alright, Just not as much WHACK!

Have now calibrated, and trying AGAIN with notto this arvo... this time with correct hop volumes :angry:


----------

